# 17 super duty factory tires



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

So has anyone else seen the goodyear adventure a/t tires that come on the new Super dutys? They are totally different than anything available on goodyear website and I can't find them to purchase a set anywhere. They are good looking tires.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Pic of said tires


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Better pic


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ask Pat (olddog).


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

JustJeff said:


> Ask Pat (olddog).


He has the michelins that come on the platinum wheels.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

MXZ1983 said:


> So has anyone else seen the goodyear adventure a/t tires that come on the new Super dutys? They are totally different than anything available on goodyear website and I can't find them to purchase a set anywhere. They are good looking tires.


Wow, you're right. I thought all along that they were the Wrangler Adventure AT with Kevlar, they even say Kevlar on the side, but the tread is missing the blocks down the center. I believe the ones in your pic are the Wrangler SilentArmor, though the sidewall is different. I wanted the Kevlars on my new Ford but got the Michelins because of the 20" rims. I had the Kevlars on my last Chevy and they were fantastic! 
I had these...
https://www.goodyear.com/en-US/tires/wrangler-all-terrain-adventure?cta=BBCardTireImage


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

WIPensFan said:


> Wow, you're right. I thought all along that they were the Wrangler Adventure AT with Kevlar, they even say Kevlar on the side, but the tread is missing the blocks down the center. I believe the ones in your pic are the Wrangler SilentArmor, though the sidewall is different. I wanted the Kevlars on my new Ford but got the Michelins because of the 20" rims. I had the Kevlars on my last Chevy and they were fantastic!
> I had these...
> https://www.goodyear.com/en-US/tires/wrangler-all-terrain-adventure?cta=BBCardTireImage


That's what my dad and I thought they were too, but definitely not. I knew we weren't alone in not finding these tires. 
They remind me of the old wrangler TD


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

And here I thought Kevlar was best in a vest.

What's the rationale behind b-proof tire? Low-baller protection?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> And here I thought Kevlar was best in a vest.
> 
> What's the rationale behind b-proof tire? Low-baller protection?


LOL

I've used tyre sealant with Kevlar, works great....I think, as we never had a flat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> Ask Pat (olddog).





MXZ1983 said:


> He has the michelins that come on the platinum wheels.


That would be correct but I still lift my leg on one.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

They look like a really decent tire .


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

RIRAM2500HD said:


> They look like a really decent tire .


This is why I'd like to be able to buy them for a good all around tire!


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey OP from what I was able to find they are Goodyear Wrangler AT Adventurer with Kevlar. The pictures say tread pattern may vary. So I'm thinking that they just aren't showing the size tire on the pictures that you have on the truck. The pictures online show three tread locks in the middle instead of two like yours. If you went to the tire store and found them in your size I bet they look like what you have.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

ktfbgb said:


> Hey OP from what I was able to find they are Goodyear Wrangler AT Adventurer with Kevlar. The pictures say tread pattern may vary. So I'm thinking that they just aren't showing the size tire on the pictures that you have on the truck. The pictures online show three tread locks in the middle instead of two like yours. If you went to the tire store and found them in your size I bet they look like what you have.


Tried that. My dad is actually a manager of a Firestone tire store. Ordered the same size as the ones pictures, the Wrangler a/t adventurer with Kevlar and they come with the 3rd block in the center. I don't like those tires. I want the ones that I posted! My dad has not been able to find them either.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ah ok. No iwouldnt want the third block either. I wonder if they are a new tread pattern then not available for sale yet. When you search for Ford OEM tires it only goes to 2016. Maybe the 2017 OEM pattern just isn't far enough into production for general sale yet.


----------

